
Ask HN: Anyone else having issues with Amazon SES today? - kkt262
Anyone else having issues all of a sudden today? I haven&#x27;t even touched our amazon settings, all of a sudden we&#x27;re getting this error:<p>SimpleEmailService::sendEmail(): 51 SSL: no alternative certificate subject name matches target host name &#x27;email.us- west-2.amazonaws.com&#x27;<p>I&#x27;m wondering if its due to the outage they had today.<p>Thanks in advance for any help.
======
nceruchalu
Also on us-west and not having any issues. And we've sent a decent number of
emails today for a newsletter platform,
[https://volleyy.com](https://volleyy.com)

